# 10-0 Utes



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I seriously doubt that BYU can beat the UTES this year. I think the UTES will win by 10 points. I also believe that BYU might lose to AF. The UTES definately have a team that should worry a lot of BYU fans, and the UTES beat a team that blew BYU away and embarrassed them.

I bet that the UTES have been looking for revenge all year and this year they will get it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Should win and will be favored to but it is a rivalry game so they are always close. The utes got really lucky to win that one last night several places it could have gotten away from them. If they do get to a BCS bowl lets hope they get to play someone this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The utahutes have progressively gotten better this year. And outside the CSU game, have not played a complete game yet. I don't mean that as a slam - when I think about it, it scares the crap out of my as a Cougar Fan. Good season for the utahutes though. Good team.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Last nights win was huge, no question... BYU still has a tough game with Airforce... should be interesting... Airforce is a tough team... that will be a game to watch.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Last nights win was huge, no question... BYU still has a tough game with Airforce... should be interesting... Airforce is a tough team... that will be a game to watch.


For sure, I predict 88-85 for the Y; fortunately both team's defense is horrible!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is funny how the year has played out. Lets look back.

At the first of the year, most everyone, including me would have said they thought BYU was a better team. There was even talk of a possible National Championship game.

At the first of the year, for the Utes, I didn't think they would win their first game of the year against Michigan, of course this was before we knew how bad Michigan was/is.

BYU was ranked higher than the Utes all year until the TCU loss. BYU dominated most of their first games and now seem to just barely win. Utes seem to always be somewhat sloppy and like Gary said they have really only had one complete game yet, which is good for the Utes because imagine what they can do if they actually click on both sides of the ball on the same night. 

You can throw out both of their records when it comes to the holy war. IMO Utes have the edge with it being on their home field and I think their defense can somewhat contain BYU's explosive offense, and I think Utah will be able to run on BYU. 

This has been mentioned before, is there anyway to merge BYU's offense with Utah defense? :lol: 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So keeping this thing on the utahute topic - With them at 10-0 right now, how do you think they compare with the 2004 undefeated utahute team? Better? Worse? About the same?

One thing I remember about the 2004 team, is they beat every opponent soundly, winning by at least two TDs in every game. No one played them close. They seemed to jump ahead and never look back. Of course, I don't know how time has clouded my memory and legend has replaced reality. But it seemed like that year, they were head and shoulders better than every team they played, and showed it.

This year's utahute team seems different. They have fallen behind in all but two games. They have needed last minute drives to win some, and seem to take half the game off in most games. But they have done what it has taken to win every single game this year. And ultimately, that is what matters most, isn't it? 

I would suggest that the '04 team was better, stronger, faster, more consistent, and overall would prevail. But that is just me. Thoughts?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So keeping this thing on the utahute topic - With them at 10-0 right now, how do you think they compare with the 2004 undefeated utahute team? Better? Worse? About the same?
> 
> One thing I remember about the 2004 team, is they beat every opponent soundly, winning by at least two TDs in every game. No one played them close. They seemed to jump ahead and never look back. Of course, I don't know how time has clouded my memory and legend has replaced reality. But it seemed like that year, they were head and shoulders better than every team they played, and showed it.
> 
> ...


Once again I agree with you. This is getting old. :wink: :lol: One thing is since the 04' Utes were never tested I am not sure how they would have responded being down like the TCU game. I would much rather have the scenario of getting ahead and not looking back. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > So keeping this thing on the utahute topic - With them at 10-0 right now, how do you think they compare with the 2004 undefeated utahute team? Better? Worse? About the same?
> ...


I agree with both of you. 04 Utes were in a class of their own. They'd get you down and pile it on. This years team doesn't have that "put you away" quality... its a scrap for most of their wins. It shows they're tough but man, if they were to play somebody with a really good offense, it just might be too much. BYU's offense should prepare them for somebody that is "lights out" good if they get to a bowl game. Bad thing for the Cougars is their D lets people keep up with their O.... hopefully that bodes well for the Utes in a couple weeks. There won't be any taking a half off like normal though... that happens and the Cougs will just run away with the game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As I recall Morgan Scalley indicated that in '04 the best game that they had was against the Y, which was not that close either, so 2 TD wins through the season sounds about right. Officially:
2004
September 2	Texas A&M W 41-21	1-0 (0-0)
September 11	at Arizona W 23-6	2-0 (0-0)
September 18	at Utah State W 48-6	3-0 (0-0)
September 25	Air Force W 49-35	4-0 (1-0)
October 1 at New Mexico W 28-7	5-0 (2-0)
October 16 North Carolina W 46-16	6-0 (2-0)
October 23 UNLV W 63-28	7-0 (3-0)
October 30 at San Diego State W 51-28	8-0 (4-0)
November 6 Colorado State W 63-31	9-0 (5-0)
November 13	at Wyoming W 45-28	10-0 (6-0)
November 20	Brigham Young W 52-21	11-0 (7-0)
January 1	vs. Pittsburgh W 35-7	12-0 (7-0)

Officially no one was within 3 TD's that of NM and past that no one within 4 td's, impressive! I would have to say that Alex Smith is head and shoulders above BJ, he won't be going first round, or at all???


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So keeping this thing on the utahute topic - With them at 10-0 right now, how do you think they compare with the 2004 undefeated utahute team? Better? Worse? About the same?
> 
> One thing I remember about the 2004 team, is they beat every opponent soundly, winning by at least two TDs in every game. No one played them close. They seemed to jump ahead and never look back. Of course, I don't know how time has clouded my memory and legend has replaced reality. But it seemed like that year, they were head and shoulders better than every team they played, and showed it.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the 04 team being better. The 04 teams offense was awesome and consistent all year long. I would give this years defense the nod over the 04 team. Plus there is no way that this years team is better because they're going to loose to BYU at the end of the year! :mrgreen:


----------

